# Stowa Flieger strap reccomendations



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Well, my original brown leather strap on my flieger finally died. It was getting a bit ratty anyway, so probably good riddance. I have a number of nato straps and other options, but I personally think the Stowa flieger looks best on brown leather. So, do I just buy a replacement or try something new? I was thinking the W&W model 2 in moss might look quite nice, but I'm hesitant to drop $89 on a strap. Other suggestions - pics most welcome! Here are some of mine:


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I recommend Hirsch straps for just about anything, they're comfy and have models in all price ranges.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Try Watch Gecko handmade leather straps. I just purchase one and they are really high quality and for the price is a bargain


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice, thanks both of you. Couldn't find exactly what I was looking for from Hirsch, but I'll check out Watch Gecko now. This finally motivated me to throw some of the straps I don't wear up for sale to help fund this. Thanks!


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a new strap for my Type-B Flieger. I'm also curious about how a perlon strap looks and feels. Is perlon a bad choice for a flieger?


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

I personally like to wear mine on a perlon.. Don't particularly care if anyone thinks it's a bad choice, I like it.

As for leather straps, maybe take a look at Colareb too?


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm interested in trying perlon in the summer. Given that I'm looking out at 10cm of snow and -17, might be a while. Anyway, decided to sell off a bunch of straps I wasn't wearing and just go ahead and buy the w&w strap as I didn't see any other I liked as much. Will post pics once it arrives!


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Checkout https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

If you are looking for the traditional look and feel of an aviator on a leather strap, go take a look at a closed loop aviator. If you use those search terms in Google, they will pop up.Happy Hunting, it’s part of the adventure.
Kevin


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I had some straps made by Iyonk (https://www.instagram.com/iyonk_strap/). He's not fast but worth the wait.




























-- Wayne


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I had some straps made by Iyonk (https://www.instagram.com/iyonk_strap/). He's not fast but worth the wait.


Wayne---How does one get in touch with Iyonk to order a strap? I saw his Instagram pics but could see no way to get in touch. I am not signed up for Instagram or any other social media, and don't really care to.

Curt


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

CHJ001 said:


> Wayne---How does one get in touch with Iyonk to order a strap? I saw his Instagram pics but could see no way to get in touch. I am not signed up for Instagram or any other social media, and don't really care to.
> 
> Curt


I'll see if he's on this forum. I met him thru the IWL forum and just PM him there.

-- Wayne


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

W&W model 2 in Moss just arrived. Very happy so far!


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

One more


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

fire_lantern said:


> One more


I'm looking to get that strap myself. It looks great! Can you talk about the feel of the strap?


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sure thing - my initial impression is that I'm really impressed and I understand steep price tag. It's soft and pliable, but not flimsy. Almost feels broken in and I can only imagine how nice it will be after some wear. It tapers down a little, I believe to 18mm. It's a pretty tight fit through the buckle, so there's some friction getting it through, but not a big deal. The leather keeper is a little loose, but that could also be because I'm used to the Stowa rivet strap, which has very tight keepers. 

I was split between the moss and the natural colour. Natural is probably closer to the look of the stock straps, but I decided to go with something a little darker to make it a bit more versatile for me. So far, so good. I'd certainly buy again. The leather is very high quality and I'm quite impressed with the construction.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

fire_lantern said:


> Sure thing - my initial impression is that I'm really impressed and I understand steep price tag. It's soft and pliable, but not flimsy. Almost feels broken in and I can only imagine how nice it will be after some wear. It tapers down a little, I believe to 18mm. It's a pretty tight fit through the buckle, so there's some friction getting it through, but not a big deal. The leather keeper is a little loose, but that could also be because I'm used to the Stowa rivet strap, which has very tight keepers.
> 
> I was split between the moss and the natural colour. Natural is probably closer to the look of the stock straps, but I decided to go with something a little darker to make it a bit more versatile for me. So far, so good. I'd certainly buy again. The leather is very high quality and I'm quite impressed with the construction.


Thanks! Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

I know I am late to this party, but I just bought two Canvas Straps from Barton Watchbands (dark grey and khaki) and put them on both my Flieger B and my Marine and I cannot emphasize how much I am enjoying these straps. I never liked the straps that came with the watch originally, so I initially replaced them with Horween shell cordovan. That didn't work for me either though because it made the watches too dressy, not to mention uncomfortable to wear in the Texas summer heat.

I also purchased two Nylon straps from Clockwork Synergy that may end up getting use when I know I may get splashed by water, but generally, these Barton Canvas straps are exactly what I needed all along.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a Verus arriving soon. I think I will get one of those elastic straps if they have 20mm widths. I think an Erika one in green with either a white or yellow strap will do the trick.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Brown leather NATO?


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

First post ever! 

I don't understand why folks spend $1,000.00 for a watch then go cheap on a replacement strap. I understand why watch companies go cheap (to keep MSRP down), but to me it's like buying a performance car, slapping on all-season tires, then complaining about the handling.

Straps complete a watch. Good quality straps last and can be swapped from watch to watch, especially if it's a common size like a 22 or a 24.


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

I bought a horween leather strap off Etsy from "Neptunestraps" where the stitching matches the blued hands. Great quality and relatively inexpensive at under US$70


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

ATXWatch said:


> I know I am late to this party, but I just bought two Canvas Straps from Barton Watchbands (dark grey and khaki) and put them on both my Flieger B and my Marine and I cannot emphasize how much I am enjoying these straps. I never liked the straps that came with the watch originally, so I initially replaced them with Horween shell cordovan. That didn't work for me either though because it made the watches too dressy, not to mention uncomfortable to wear in the Texas summer heat.
> 
> I also purchased two Nylon straps from Clockwork Synergy that may end up getting use when I know I may get splashed by water, but generally, these Barton Canvas straps are exactly what I needed all along.


Happen to have any pics with the Barton strap? I've been enjoying the added dressy vibe of the cordovan myself.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

rob9765 said:


> Happen to have any pics with the Barton strap? I've been enjoying the added dressy vibe of the cordovan myself.


Don't have any handy, but I'll take a few pics and post them here shortly.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

rob9765 said:


> Happen to have any pics with the Barton strap? I've been enjoying the added dressy vibe of the cordovan myself.


Here the Marine on Tan Canvas.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

And here Flieger Baumuster B on dark grey canvas.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

rob9765 said:


> ATXWatch said:
> 
> 
> > I know I am late to this party, but I just bought two Canvas Straps from Barton Watchbands (dark grey and khaki) and put them on both my Flieger B and my Marine and I cannot emphasize how much I am enjoying these straps. I never liked the straps that came with the watch originally, so I initially replaced them with Horween shell cordovan. That didn't work for me either though because it made the watches too dressy, not to mention uncomfortable to wear in the Texas summer heat.
> ...


This actually looks great. I'm thinking about getting the black leather "handstitched" one from Stowa and a clasp. Anyone has any experience with these?


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

fracture. said:


> This actually looks great. I'm thinking about getting the black leather "handstitched" one from Stowa and a clasp. Anyone has any experience with these?


No experience with the hand stitched leather, but I used the clasp for years. I liked the security of the clasp versus the standard buckle when putting the watch on, as I have dropped a watch on a tile floor fumbling with the buckle. However, the clasp is not as comfortable as a buckle, but I got used to it and it was worth it to me.


----------



## danyizoli (Oct 10, 2019)

Dankoh69 said:


> Brown leather NATO?
> View attachment 13466353


Looks great. Thanks!


----------

